# questions about kidding dates



## goat-heaven (Jan 4, 2015)

Oka I bred my pygmy doe in September then I bred her again in October 16 now she has a Orange size udder in her vagina is swollen nothing coming out of it my other doe I bred on October 16 she should be 4 month's now right? She doesn't have a udder at all this is there first time kidding


----------



## Sweetened (Jan 4, 2015)

Every doe is different. My frist ever doe to kid bagged up 2 MONTHS before she kidded, another bagged up 3 days before. So yes, does due on the same day can show different signs. If you bred in october, they should be due in march? Its 150 days.


----------



## goat-heaven (Jan 4, 2015)

These are my first ff my very first doe kidded twice before I got when I bred 
She was easier to tell when she was due but I counted 5 months wouldn't it b in February?


----------



## Sweetened (Jan 4, 2015)

Nope, 4 months. Your due around march 15th if they bred october 16th. 

Some are hard to tell, my girls are drivig me nots!


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jan 4, 2015)

If they were bred on Oct. 16 day 150 would be March 15. They still have some time  I agree with @Sweetened, every doe is different. I have had does start to build an udder at 1 month pregnant others at 2 & 3 months. Here is a Goat Gestation Calculator-
http://www.goatbiology.com/animations/gestcalculator.html
Goats can kid anywhere from day 145-155

Do you know how to check the ligaments? It really helps around kidding time!


----------



## Sweetened (Jan 4, 2015)

I bred in september for february kidding.


----------



## Sweetened (Jan 4, 2015)

Ligaments were sooo hard! But after last year i think it will be easier this year. Great skill to learn!!


----------



## goat-heaven (Jan 4, 2015)

My doe cookie I hand bred her on October 16 she never came back in heat but my other doe I hand bred her in September then let him get her again in October just to be safe she wouldn't stand for him in October but he still got her


----------



## goat-heaven (Jan 4, 2015)

My doe cookie I hand bred her on October 16 she never came back in heat but my other doe I hand bred her in September then let him get her again in October just to be safe she wouldn't stand for him in October but he still got her


----------



## Sweetened (Jan 4, 2015)

So cookie in march, other girl february


----------



## goat-heaven (Jan 4, 2015)

Oka thanks so much I just want to make sure I know when they kid I don't want to mess up in they kid in the cold don't want to lose any I'm pretty they might kid march but my Lil pygmy doe had sure stated showing lok


----------



## goat-heaven (Jan 6, 2015)

Oka she is at 113 days pregnant so she should kid in the middle of February? Is that correct?


----------



## Sweetened (Jan 6, 2015)

37 days from today so around the 15th of feb


----------



## goat-heaven (Jan 6, 2015)

Her tail also hangs different to day it goes out a Lil in the tip of the hangs down is this her ligaments losen up?


----------



## Sweetened (Jan 6, 2015)

No. Her ligaments are vy the base of the tail. There will be a bit of a dip on either side of the spine right by the tail. You will be able to rub in there gently with your thumb and forefinger (on either side) and feel two stetches of ligaments the thickness of pencils or so. These will soften and become difficult to find, and right before kidding they will be completely soft and unfindable. I had a does whos came and went starting two weeks before kidding, but right before kidding felt completely different, so i learned what "gone" meant. Google goat pregnancy ligaments, there some pictures of how to check


----------

